# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2022)

*Do you have a favorite brand of sandpaper or sander and what is it? and while you're doing all that sanding, What weird thoughts do you have while endlessly sanding?*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
"War tends to distort our point of view. If we sacrifice our code, even for victory, we may lose that which is important for our honor?" -Obi-Wan Kenobi.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2022)

Sanding thoughts: There really isn’t such a thing as a hot water heater. They don’t heat hot water, they heat cold water… it should be called a cold water heater….

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2022)

Yes, it's a 3fer this week....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2022)

I haven't really found a favorite paper, I change brands all the time. Been using Freud paper on the ros for a few years now as I can get it at home depot in large packs. On the lathe I really like the klingspor paper that you get in their cut off boxes. Really nice cloth backed paper that last and doesnt get too hot when sanding by hand on the lathe and its economical. I should try some of klingspores other papers like for the ros, but it seems when I need paper I just go to the big box store because its convenient.
Wierd thoughts while sanding? I plead the 5th, lol.
Oh, and favorite sander? I just use a dewalt ros. It just last and last and it does a pretty good job. I even wore out the hook and loop pad and replaced it once already and it's still going strong. Dust collection with the canister style bag is fair, I should try hooking it up to a small shop vac. 
If it crapped out today I'd buy another one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 29, 2022)

I use a lot of 3m sandpaper as it’s readily available at menards. I’ve tried some other cheap brands and found out how cheap they are. I try to keep the weird thoughts down by cranking the stereo,when there are some they are can definitely be weird!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 29, 2022)

For sanding on the lathe a Harbor Freight angle drill and wavy pads and sandpaper from here: https://www.mikesorge.com/get-supplies.html. I also use square foam backed sandpaper from Festool and cut it into quarters for small items on the lathe. 

For flat work Festool ETS 125 ROS.

“There that’s good enough. No wait, d***. That’ll show up with the finish. Now I gotta go back down a few grits, d****. Thought I was done. Aw crap, there’s another spot, d***.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 29, 2022)

No favorite sander as yet. A few I would regift are... Craftsman battery ROS ( the R has one leg too many) Craftsman corded ROS (the R can stay but the S may be stretching things) , harbor fright RPOS (the R stays because you never know what will tear up first). 
Kinda happy with dewalt but have yet to try out any higher end than that. For my stuff, the Clark floor edger is a better fit than a ROS quite often.
Thoughts on paper. Try to find a name you recognize the paper may last a smidge better! Grit-gitter ain't gonna cut it for long...
Thought on thoughts, I dial in on my finish. Don't wander too bad while sanding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (May 29, 2022)

Timely questions Mark - I'm watching this with great expectations it will solve my sandpaper hater syndrome.

Latest unremarkable revelation from my deep thinking: you know how some animals, like dogs, horses, wolverines can sense fear, and will react accordingly? I was pondering whether fish have similar abilities. Am I doomed to failure even though I've carefully waded into position behind a big rainbow rising along a cutbank, make a perfect cast but have trepidation or doubts pinging around in my subconsiousness? Can the fish divine my wavering confidence and use it against me? I'm thinking it is so. And then I'm thinking I could invent some kind of filter, like those bags they put sensitive computer devices in to protect them from static energy. This filter would be wearable, like a hat or a hood, and it would prevent negative thoughts from reaching the fish. I'm thinking about what I could do with all the money I'd make...then my wife calls out that dinner is ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2022)

I don't have a favorite sander, still trying to find a good ROS. I'm waiting to hear @Mike1950 thoughts on the festool one he got.
I use Klingspor paper a lot. It's not cheap but it's great quality and lasts a long time. For my turning stuff I got it from VincesWoodNwonders at SWAT every year. He sells foam backed 4" wide rolls in all the grits, really good stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2022)

Tony said:


> I don't have a favorite sander, still trying to find a good ROS. I'm waiting to hear @Mike1950 thoughts on the festool one he got.
> I use Klingspor paper a lot. It's not cheap but it's great quality and lasts a long time. For my turning stuff I got it from VincesWoodNwonders at SWAT every year. He sells foam backed 4" wide rolls in all the grits, really good stuff.


I will try to test this week. @Tom Smart has one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (May 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will try to test this week. @Tom Smart has one


And loves it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (May 29, 2022)

No favorite brand. But before Christmas I picked up some rolls of 2" wide mesh " paper". So much better for sanding than the fabric backed strips. 
For disks, Ive been using the purple power from wood turners wonders. 
My thoughts during sanding: where the $#\@&$ did that scratch come from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2022)

I forgot to say, mostly what I think when I'm sanding is how much I hate sanding...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2022)

DeWalt ROS has proven itself for my usage. Don’t have a favorite brand of paper. All kinds of thoughts across the spectrum of life visit me while sanding! Often ponder how many more grits to go! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2022)

Klingspore

Idle thoughts while sanding end grain:

(*#*@(!&#(#(*$ I *WISH *that I had (&$%@()*)D))%$# never decided to do that *^#&@*#*$ <obscenity omitted> site on (#*@^&!&! <more obscenities> wood ID. *#*$& <LOTS of obscenities> this is boring !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------

